# The Furbabies!



## Tazo (May 12, 2012)

While I love Indy, I will admit that my real passion is dogs. We currently have three of them at home! xD And a cat, who's your typical asocial evil mastermind.
I really can't imagine not having any dogs in college this Fall... I'm going to miss them a lot. But I'll have the fish to keep me company, and he's more doglike than I ever imagined .

First up: Sherman! I love all my dogs... but this guy is really "mine." An adult adoption who went through not 2, not, 3, but /5/ different homes before coming to us, he's absolutely wonderful. A currently inactive therapy dog, 3 year-old labrador mix. This guy will be moving in with me at the first possible opportunity, because even though he loves everyone, he definitely knows who his "mom" is...









Next is Miss Lula. Another adult adoption... and by far the more problematic of the two. We love her... but she's... really dumb. I know, I know... no bad dogs, only bad owners. But, seriously. She's 5, still occasionally pees in the house, and it takes literally hundreds of repetitions to even get her to act predictably about 50% of the time. Seriously, I love her... but she is just DUMB. She's a sweetheart, though, and she will be with us for the remainder of her life, unless the guy that dumped her on us decides he wants her back xD









Aaaand, the last dog... the miraculous Mr. Sam! I've had him since I was 3, so he's 15 years old x.x. And still in pretty good health. Please excuse the hair missing on his back... after many years of that being a medical mystery, the latest vet has decided that he's allergic... to people. Poor guy , but there's not really much we can do for that.









And finally, just for fun, here's Shadow the cat:








RAWR.


----------



## PaintingPintos (Dec 27, 2011)

AAHHHHH! Your dogs are ADORABLE! Just look at those sweet little faces ♥
And what perfect timing for the shot of Shadow


----------



## Lizzie the Badger (Jun 12, 2012)

Awe cute! I love taking awkward pictures of my cats. You know, when they're yawning or licking their mouth XD


----------

